# Fruit Salad



## morerecipes (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone found a good fruit salad that isn't too overpowering?


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2008)

hmmm- overpowering in what way, specifically?


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2008)

If you want a "mild" fruit sald go with gala apples, bananas, and grapes


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 23, 2008)

This is a good one especially if you don't have alot of fresh fruit I cut up some drained canned pineapple slices and cut in bite size pieces a can of drained mandarin oranges one or two fresh cut up granny smith apples. That's my base after that you can add whatever fresh fruit you have like seedless grapes, berries, peaches etc. Then just add a couple small containers of lemon yogurt, mix up and chill. Sounds simple but it is really, really good it will keep at least 2-3 days if you want bananas just slice and add before you eat salad as they tend to get brown if in mix too long. If you want something more add a few dried cherries, blueberries or cranberries . I love this salad and so doe's everyone else that has had it. It tastes really fresh.


----------



## morerecipes (Jun 24, 2008)

I found you can use whipped topping with your fruit salads to smoothen it out.


----------



## miniman (Jun 24, 2008)

I make fruit salads all the time - my eldest takes a carton into school as part of his lunch.  Normally - melon, tinned pineapple, tinned pear, tinned peaches, apple, orange or tinned mandarin, grapes, lemon juice. Sometimes I also add mango or other fruits like kiwi.


----------



## PeterAtwood (Jun 28, 2008)

Right now we are at the tail end of the strawberry season. So I've been buying strawberries several times a week lately. I slice them and add them to the bowl along with blueberries and red raspberries. Lightly sprinkle a teaspoon of sugar over them, put them in the fridge for a couple of hours. My favorite desert lately has been a scoop of vanilla ice cream with some of this fresh fruit topping, a few walnuts and some whipped cream. Yum.


----------



## lulu (Jun 29, 2008)

My mother makes a great red fruit salad.  The base is rhubarb (either stewed or cooked in th eoven with sugar) and then pittedcherries, watermelon, strawberries, red grapes.  Its superb at a buffet in particular as its great beside a piece of cake or ceesecake.  The only sugar is in the rhubarb.


----------



## morerecipes (Jul 9, 2008)

Rhubarb as a base? Thats really interesting.  I love tropical fruit salads with pineapples and melon. I was really lost making them until i found the one on the cool whip website.  It's actually called Tropical Fruit Salad on there.  Go check it out.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2008)

morerecipes said:


> I found you can use Cool Whip with your fruit salads to smoothen it out. In fact there are fruit salad recipes on CoolWhip.com


 

I don't like cool whip and won't eat it. If I can't have real whipped cream, I do without. 

Have you ever read the list of ingredients!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I don't like cool whip and won't eat it. If I can't have real whipped cream, I do without.
> 
> Have you ever read the list of ingredients!!!


 
I agree cool whip is yucky.


----------



## Clienta (Jul 9, 2008)

Two of my favorite ways to prepare fruit salad....#1. Pineapple, mango, peaches, strawberries, blueberries, cherries, raspberries, kiwi tossed with fresh oj & mint. #2. Strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, blackberries drizzled with good balsamic vinegar.


----------

